# Disease or normal?



## budlov (Feb 4, 2019)

Everyone, I just started noticing the beak on two of my budgies is looking a little off. Can you guys help me identify if it's a disease or just normal changes. I also notice there legs looking a little strange as well.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Your budgie looks to have a very severe case of scaly face mites  It's important to get her to a vet right away so that the vet can prescribe medicine (Ivermectin, most likely) to get her better. 

My best wishes to your little one and prayers for her speedy recovery!


----------



## budlov (Feb 4, 2019)

Taking them to the vet right now is a little difficult for us with the whole covid-19. Will something like 8 in 1 Ultra Care Mite & Lice Bird Spray work?

https://www.amazon.com/UltraCare-Mi...&keywords=mite+parakeet&qid=1586385664&sr=8-1


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

No, please do not use that it is not meant for the type of mite that has infested your birds. You really need to have your birds seen by the vet, it is an advanced case of scaly face mites and needs the correct treatment asap, it will not clear up on it's own, it will continue to worsen. Even with the Covid pandemic my vet is still seeing patients, but I cannot enter the hospital, a tech comes out to the car to get the patient and returns them once the vet has seen the patient.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Also, many vets, for cases like this where the problem is immediately obvious, may do a virtual consult and prescribe medicine which you can pick up, etc. Please do call your vet ASAP however!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is very important that your budgie be properly treated with the correct medication. 
If you have more than one budgie they all need to be treated and the cage, perches, toys, food and water dishes, etc. will need to be thoroughly cleaned and disinfected.

Scaly face mites can be successfully treated using Scatt or Ivermection Spot-On Treatment. 
With an advanced case of scaly mites, it may take more than one treatment.

Please contact your vet right away.*


----------

